# System 7 Floppy



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there a way to use System 7 completely off floppies while still being usable?  The minimum OS is 7.1.1.  Would that be any smaller than 7.5?  I currently am using the System and Finder from the Network boot disk and RamDisk+ for a RAM disk.

I would like to use it as a web server, if possible.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fryke (Aug 18, 2009)

There _are_ ways to slim down System 7.1, but if you want to have a webserver running off of it, you'll need the network stuff, and floppies only have _so_ much space to use. (The original Disk Tools disk contained a bootable system 7 on one disk AFAIK.) I'm not sure whether it can be done, but more importantly, I'm not sure whether it _should_ be done. A 3.5" floppy disk is not exactly something that'll live forever with constant read-write actions due to the webserver running. (Well, mostly read actions, I guess...)


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 18, 2009)

fryke said:


> There _are_ ways to slim down System 7.1, but if you want to have a webserver running off of it, you'll need the network stuff, and floppies only have _so_ much space to use. (The original Disk Tools disk contained a bootable system 7 on one disk AFAIK.) I'm not sure whether it can be done, but more importantly, I'm not sure whether it _should_ be done. A 3.5" floppy disk is not exactly something that'll live forever with constant read-write actions due to the webserver running. (Well, mostly read actions, I guess...)



Disk Tools is what I used when I ran my 1400 off of a floppy.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 18, 2009)

icemanjc,

What did you do with your PB 1400?  I haven't found many possibilities for my PB use.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 19, 2009)

Icemanjc?


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 19, 2009)

#1 Rhapsody said:


> icemanjc,
> 
> What did you do with your PB 1400?  I haven't found many possibilities for my PB use.



Sorry, school keeps me pretty busy.

Well I had my 1400 about two to three years ago and I pretty much only used it for word processing in school and maybe a couple of games. Also at that time my hard drive was functional.

Honestly, I don't see a reason to use a floppy as a startup disk. When I ran off a floppy I just used SimpleText and nothing more. The system itself takes up more than half the floppy. I would simple replace the hard drive, it's cheap and not to hard to do.

Eventually I upgraded the 1400, it had a processor upgrade to 250 mhz G3 and a 20 GB hard drive, it also had an ethernet PC card so I could have internet on it easily. Eventually I sold it with Microsoft Office Suite and bunch of old school games.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahh crap, disregard this post.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 19, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> Sorry, school keeps me pretty busy.



That's OK.  I thought you weren't going to answer though because you visited earlier this morning.

Anyway,

The HD would be hard to find a replacement for.  It is a 2.5" SCSI drive.  Do you know where to get one?

When you ran off floppy could you use the battery?

Thanks,
#1 Rhapsody


----------



## fryke (Aug 19, 2009)

Why wouldn't you be able to use the battery when running off a floppy? The battery doesn't care... I'm not sure whether the HD or Floppy uses more power, but both work just fine when running on battery power.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 19, 2009)

fryke said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to use the battery when running off a floppy? The battery doesn't care... I'm not sure whether the HD or Floppy uses more power, but both work just fine when running on battery power.



I think you need at least the minimal install for the battery icon to show up.  Because of this, I don't think it knows that there is a battery installed when I boot from a Network Access disk.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 19, 2009)

Running off of the battery is hardware and not software related. The PMU board controls this.

I looked around and I can't find any scsi hard drives that are seperate from the computer, your best bet is to buy a laptop and take the hard drive out of that, but it's kind of defeating the purpose.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 19, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> Running off of the battery is hardware and not software related. The PMU board controls this.



If that is the case then why can't I run from battery for a bit.  I would think with 2 batteries at least 1 would hold even a small charge.  I have used the battery reconditioning software several times and the batteries never work.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 19, 2009)

#1 Rhapsody said:


> If that is the case then why can't I run from battery for a bit.  I would think with 2 batteries at least 1 would hold even a small charge.  I have used the battery reconditioning software several times and the batteries never work.



That laptop is pretty old, back when I had a Duo 230 with about three batteries that did not hold a charge at all so it's probably the same in this situation as well. Also those batteries aren't as efficient at today's. 

Reconditioning never made a difference for me either with any laptop that it worked on.


----------

